# Laptop Hard Drive



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

I've got a Toshiba Laptop with 3 Hard drives. I use two for various crap, But one hard drive, a new one, is acting goofy.

I install, and get nothing, no promt, just the Toshiba memory kicks in. I've tryed F10, F2, esc while I start, Toshiba restore disk.

Am I missing something? (besides brain cells,..... can't leave a door open like that for you fellas)

Any ideas?

Bob


----------



## Neil_K (Dec 11, 2004)

Three hard drives? Are they internal or external? Do you switch them out when you want to go from work to play, etc? Just curious.

Have you ever gotten the new drive to work in the laptop? How big is it? How old is your laptop?


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Man hunted fish with rocks when they made my Laptop. It's a 225CDS.

I use one of the other two for job pics, I use the other for misc biz.

They are all internal, but the design makes it easy for me to switch them out.

No, I've never gotten the new one to work.

Bob


----------



## Neil_K (Dec 11, 2004)

The first thing that comes to mind is that the new drive is not compatible with your "dinadaur" (thats what my then-3-year-old called a dinasaur"). There may be some type of drive "overlay" software that will trick your older system into recognizing it or your system BIOS may need updating. There's a chance that a BIOS update came out in the spear-fish hunting era. Let me know if I talked too geeky. 

Its a Satellite 225CDS? What type/size/mfg hard drive did you get?


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Is it a primary or slave drive? And did you set it as such?

Not really sure but just trying to think it through with you.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Primary.

1.3somthing somthing gig.

Bob


----------



## Neil_K (Dec 11, 2004)

So, your "new" one is actually new to you? 

Do you have a bootable floppy disk? If you can boot to the floppy, then try to access the C drive. (at the command prompt, just type C: and then hit the enter key). If it lets you, type DIR and then hit Enter key after you are at the C:\ prompt. See if it hangs on you anywhere or gives errors while displaying the directory information.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Wow 1.3 gig, no wonder you need so many. I have a 20 gig and one of the smallest laptops known to man. I have all my photos, installation videos, documents, etc... and more than 10 gig of spare space. 

Perhaps it is time to upgrade and no longer have to deal with multiple drives. Keep in mind the more moving parts in any machine, the more chance for failure.


----------



## Neil_K (Dec 11, 2004)

Yeah, Grumpy. And his computer came shipped with Windows 95. If my math is correct, its pushing 10 years old.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Bob, If you'd like to update, I have Win 98 on disk. I could copy it to floppies but you'd have to pay the postage. Are you running 3.5 or 5.4? LOL


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Bob, I'm in driving distance of you. I got a Dell Latitude, works fine, I'd be willing to let go of for cheap. Give me a shout if interested. 866-546-4388


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Bob, I'm in driving distance of you. I got a Dell Latitude, works fine, I'd be willing to let go of it for cheap. Give me a shout if interested. 866-546-4388
Only problem is it runs win2K and I'm using office2003xp, and it gives me an error message every once in a great while when I try to print out a document, everything else is tops.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

What model is it Prowall?

Bob


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Dell Latitude CPi

I'll fire it up later this a.m. and post more details on it.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Allrighty, its a Dell Latitude CPi
Pent II 400 mhz
5.6 gig HD
256 mb memory
got interchangable floppy/cd rom drive
56k modem card
10/100 network card (for hi-speed)
comes loaded w/software:
Nortons AV 2002 updated and good til April '05
Windows Start-up Inspector
Adaware SE 1.5
Windows Media player ver. 10 w/K-lite codec pack
WinZip
Ben Moore Personal Color Viewer
Hoyle poker
IE / outlook
M$ office 2003xp which comes with word, excel, access, outlook, 
powerpoint, publisher, office tools, etc.
MSN 
and software for SBC dsl; hp printers, scanners, cameras; quickidrive USB removable media storage


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Sounds like a big step Bob. Will it network with your Commadore 64?


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

LOL, it's a Tandy.:cheesygri 

Bob


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Youse guys crack me up!!!


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

1000? My second computer. I could even change the colors on the monitor from black on grey to black on yellow. Ah! The good old days.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

One just went on e-bay for 126.00 just like yours Pro.

Bob


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=48484&item=6736828559&rd=1

Sorry it was 103.00. but it still has 30 min.

Bob


----------



## rapper (Jan 19, 2005)

*na*

sound like it is junk if u tell me


----------



## rapper (Jan 19, 2005)

Glasshousebltr said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=48484&item=6736828559&rd=1
> 
> Sorry it was 103.00. but it still has 30 min.
> 
> Bob


 still junk


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

> One just went on e-bay for 126.00 just like yours Pro.


Yeah, but mine's right here, no shipping. :Thumbs:

And rapper, if that was directed at me, then I'm pretty sure you know what I'm thinking.  3MTA3


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

I think Rapper directed that at me, considering he's my son in law. The stinking maggot.

Bob


----------



## sherry_31 (May 31, 2004)

"maggot" ....  I like that one..Nice thing for a man to call his son in law lol. Anyway dont know if this will help anyone but here is a link that is suppose to help ppl with their computer problems...Never tried it myself so dont know.
was just told about it..Good Luck
http://www.techboxforums.com/home/index.php?showforum=11


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

sherry_31 said:


> "maggot" ....  I like that one..Nice thing for a man to call his son in law lol.


Yes it is Sherry. I'll bet you didn't know that in many countries the maggot is actually held in the highest regard for its ability to transform dead, decaying matter into life sustaining energy. In 1953 an estimated 1/4 million people spontaneously gathered in the town of Kyshtym, on the eastern slope of the Ural mountains, for a three day festival dedicated to the appreciation and celebration of this most humble, and oft times therapeutic, larva.

No, really, they did. They did! No, don't go to Google - it's true! Sherry! Stop! Sherry!


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

> I think Rapper directed that at me, considering he's my son in law. The stinking maggot.


All righty then, I respectfully retract my 3MTA3


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

PipeGuy said:


> Yes it is Sherry. I'll bet you didn't know that in many countries the maggot is actually held in the highest regard for its ability to transform dead, decaying matter into life sustaining energy. In 1953 an estimated 1/4 million people spontaneously gathered in the town of Kyshtym, on the eastern slope of the Ural mountains, for a three day festival dedicated to the appreciation and celebration of this most humble, and oft times therapeutic, larva.
> 
> No, really, they did. They did! No, don't go to Google - it's true! Sherry! Stop! Sherry!


LOL Pipe. Nice to see I'm not the only one about half full of crap around here.

Bob


----------



## sherry_31 (May 31, 2004)

PipeGuy said:


> Yes it is Sherry. I'll bet you didn't know that in many countries the maggot is actually held in the highest regard for its ability to transform dead, decaying matter into life sustaining energy. In 1953 an estimated 1/4 million people spontaneously gathered in the town of Kyshtym, on the eastern slope of the Ural mountains, for a three day festival dedicated to the appreciation and celebration of this most humble, and oft times therapeutic, larva.
> 
> No, really, they did. They did! No, don't go to Google - it's true! Sherry! Stop! Sherry!


Whata freak :cheesygri


----------



## Sarah9910 (Sep 27, 2004)

How much you want for it Pro?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

$300


----------

